# GT: Golden State Warriors(24-28) @ Denver Nuggets(25-24)



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

> Neither the Denver Nuggets nor the Golden State Warriors are known for their defense. They've relied on high-scoring offenses to try and get them into the postseason.
> 
> The Nuggets look for their fourth straight win over the Warriors when the offensive-minded clubs meet at the Pepsi Center on Monday.
> 
> ...


With Carmelo in form, I think we can win this game. Neither team is good when it comes to defense, like said above, so I think our offense is better then the Warriors, and hopefully we will have Camby and/or Iverson back for this game. At home, we can't afford to lose this game if we want to stay on track for the finals.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

> Update: Iverson (right ankle sprain) has a slight chance of playing Monday against Golden State, the Rocky Mountain News reports.
> 
> Recommendation: Iverson has missed Denver's last two games and his chances of playing Monday appear slim. Still, coach George Karl did not rule out Iverson's return. "He's feeling pretty good," Karl said. "We'll know more Monday."


News on AI


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

A Baltic game.. Two Lithuanians and one Latvian.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Nuggets, even w/out Camby and AI, ought to have a field day with this Warriors squad. Snake bitten with injury, and the letdown of a last-second shot chance blown last night (vs the Hawks), and you've got a team that's down emotionally and physically. And you're playing in your house. Nuggets ought to blow out the W's.

Come dance on our graves at the Warriors thread for this game.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It would be really nice if the nuggets can go undefeated this week. They need as much cussion as they can get, because after the break, the schedule gets really rough, and Iverson's injury has slowed down their growth even more than it was.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I think we should win this game, and the game @ wolves will be a great match


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like we have Camby


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

This is going to be one high scoring match, both teams are bad at defence. 
At quarter time its 36-33, Denver down

Carmelo has 16 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 3 TO's
Blake has 2 points, 6 assists
Camby has 6 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist
Najera has 9 points, 2 rebounds


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Timeout, tied at 41, with 8:49 left in the 2nd

Carmelo is the main player with 16 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assist, 1 block, 3 TO's


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6-0 run to end the half,, 65-59 Denver lead

Carmelo has 18 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists
Nene has 11 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists
Camby has 6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists
Evans has 2 points, 5 rebounds
Blake has 8 assists

We are shooting 54% from the field, and outrebounded them by 9 rebounds and we gathered 8 more assists then them, hopefully this can continue


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nuggets have a double digit lead, I'm really excited about Nene at this point, he's playing great. If he can keep this up, it could easily be the difference between a quick first round exit and a contending team.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

40 point quarter for the Nugs, 105-87 Denver lead

Carmelo has 28 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists
Camby has 8 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists
Blake has 6 points, 10 assists
Nene has 20 points, 6 boards
Jr Smith has 22 points, 4 rebounds

Great quarter by the Nuggets, outscored them by 12 points, now all we have to do is finish it off, which we arent very good at


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

JR with 2 three pointers to start the 4th off, 6-0 run


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Nuggets win again !! 123-111 Over the Golden State Warriors
Key Players For Denver were:
Carmelo Anthony 28 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists
Marcus Camby 8 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals
Steve Blake 8 points, 13 assists
JR Smith 28 points, 4 rebounds, 2 steals
Nene 24 points, 6 rebounds

Great win by the Nuggets, another win again without AI. Denver is now 26-24

Next Game is: @ Minnesota (24-27)


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The minnesota game is huge, their still contenders.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah the Nuggets @ Wolves game is big. We will have a one day break, but wolves will be playing off a two day break. Hopefully we will have AI back, and they way Nene, Najera, Carmelo and JR are playing at the moment, then we should do well. Carmelo is averaging 33ppg, 6rpg and 5apg after 1 day rest, which is a great sign


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

nice win by the nuggets...

even though warriors were without bd,jrich,pietrus,jackson for the 1st half and the main man ZARKO CHUBARKAPA


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Is it just me, or is Steve Blake not slowing down? That assist to turnover ratio has got to be 4:1 or at least close since he got to Denver.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

He will be the next Steve Nash except won't score as much


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Don't count on it. Denver won't be really successful until he gets benched(ie. JR starts playing well enough to start over him).


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

It seems whoever starts on the bench, either JR or Blake, play better then the one who starts on


----------

